# color question



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it possible for 2 recessive yellows that are mated together , to produce a black baby


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm, now that is interesting


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not possible.
Unless the hen was fertilized by another cockbird.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats what I thought. Now would it have to be a black cock to produce a black baby


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope! For all we know, the recessive yellow could be hiding black (well, dun, because it would be diluted). The only requirement would be an intense (non-dilute) cock. Could have even been a solid white cockbird!


----------

